# is this a giant?



## nicklotz (Apr 11, 2011)

ill post a few pictures, can anyone help me out?


----------



## reptastic (Apr 11, 2011)

looks like a high white normal to me but then again i do some giant feastures...could be a hybrid of the two..thats a real nice looker


----------



## slideaboot (Apr 11, 2011)

Hmmmm...looks kinda giant-y to me, but I'm not 100%. Did you just get it? 

The head's got me thinking, "giant".


----------



## nicklotz (Apr 11, 2011)

@reptastic thank you!

and @sideaboot, i recently got him about 2 months ago, the guy said he didnt know possibly a giant, but ive been going thru the signs of a giant, the nose eyes and v, i think mine generally has most of them im not really sure tho, thats why i want everyones opinion


----------



## jumper123 (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks b&w normally to me. But I'm not a tegu expet


----------



## teguboy77 (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice tegu good luck,i pretty sure thats a regular arg /blk/whk


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 11, 2011)

_The first and third pic says Giant, the V is not definitive but it is quite pronounced. PM Bobby with images and he'll let you know for sure. _


----------



## slideaboot (Apr 11, 2011)

If you get in touch with Bobby, let us know what he said. You got me curious.


----------



## nicklotz (Apr 12, 2011)

verdict is a normal, bobby contacted me,


----------



## slideaboot (Apr 12, 2011)

thanks, Nick. Sweet looking tegu!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 12, 2011)

_Please keep us posted on this one. I can't wait to see what it looks like and how much it has grown by the end of Summer. If or when it decides to hibernate._


----------



## teguboy77 (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah i thought it was a regular like i metioned.But its a awsome tegu good luck:shy:


----------



## nicklotz (Apr 12, 2011)

thanks everyone, ill defiantly keep all of you updated, im actually going to build a new cage for him/her soon, ill have to post some pictures.


----------

